# SureFire to Announce New Lights at SHOT Show 2019



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 22, 2019)

From SureFire's Facebook page:



> SureFire will be showing brand new WeaponLights and handheld lights for the first time, at The 2019 National Shooting Sports Foundation | NSSF
> SHOT show! In addition to illumination tools, the SureFire Suppressors & Weapons Division will be launching brand new products at the show.
> 
> To see the best in illumination tools, suppressors, and tactical products, stop by the SureFire booth (#13968), located on the second level of the main hall of the Sands Expo Center during the 2019 NSSF SHOT Show, January 22– 25.​



Also, the 2019 SureFire catalogs should traditionally appear around this time online and in print.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 22, 2019)

Here's an announcement of an XR1 WeaponLight:



> *NEW 600-Lumen SureFire XR1 Compact WeaponLight*
> 
> 
> Fountain Valley, CA—SureFire, LLC, manufacturer of the world’s finest — and most innovative — illumination tools and tactical products, is proud to announce the new, rechargeable XR1, a quantum leap forward in SureFire’s ultra-compact WeaponLight series.
> ...




A picture of the XR1 here:

http://soldiersystems.net/2019/01/21/new-600-lumen-surefire-xr1-compact-weaponlight/


----------



## Tachead (Jan 22, 2019)

Hey Vox, it's near impossible to read the bottom of what you posted on some platforms. I am not sure if it is due to you using a coloured font or what but, I can not see it? 

https://i.imgur.com/b5fVJSI.jpg

I did find the link though and am not a fan of integrated batteries. It especially seams like a bad idea on a WML. Come on SF we have enough companies making gimmicky crap.

Arrg... The wait is killing me. Can't wait to see the new SF's. Hopefully they made some nice products and not just more plastic garbage with integrated batteries(just my opinion).


----------



## Tachead (Jan 22, 2019)

The new XVL2 WML... 

https://i.imgur.com/btO4dUO.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/CciOp63.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/FT1nqgf.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/42JOQKp.jpg

https://www.recoilweb.com/recoil-exclusive-surefire-xvl2-145244.html


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 22, 2019)

Here's the spiel on the XVL2:



> SureFire is proud to announce the revolutionary new XVL2 WeaponLight and laser. The XVL2 was developed at the request of special operations customers and is the result of years of R&D. Compact, lightweight, and optimized for use with handguns and PDW's, the XVL2 features a 400-lumen white light LED, a 300mW infrared illuminator, and both infrared and green aiming lasers co-aligned and slaved together for ease of zeroing in one simple step. Available in a civilian-legal Class I version as well as a full-power, restricted Class IIIb model for Military and Law Enforcement, the XVL2 utilizes the same proven switching as our X300 series of lights, and can be ambidextrously activated in both momentary and constant-on modes. A mode selector dial allows the selection of illumination and/or aiming lasers, as well as a low-power training setting on the full-power, restricted MIL/LE version. All this capability is powered by a single 123A battery that can be changed from the front, eliminating the need to remove or re-zero the device.​



Here is a table with the Food and Drug Administration laser safety categories mentioned above:

http://www.lasersafetyfacts.com/resources/Spreadsheet---laser-classes.pdf



Tachead said:


> I did find the link though and am not a fan of integrated batteries. It especially seams like a bad idea on a WML. Come on SF we have enough companies making gimmicky crap.
> 
> Arrg... The wait is killing me. Can't wait to see the new SF's. Hopefully they made some nice products and not just more plastic garbage with integrated batteries(just my opinion).




And it sure seems like SureFire said to never use rechargeable batteries for tactical use. Maybe this XR1 handgun light is for casual shooting. 
​


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jan 22, 2019)

For me it doesn't make sense to have rechargeable non-replaceable batteries in gun lights. The battery will sit unused unless you are shooting every day at night and it will loose capacity over time (even if you are not using it at all). I should be able to put a fresh battery any time and not wait until it charges (and of course you can use replaceable rechargeable batteries). I think SF had to use non-standard rechargeable batteries due to the small space they have to work with. But I would probably rather sacrifices some lumens and small dimensions and have a CR123A (or 2)...


----------



## Chadder (Jan 22, 2019)

I have been on YouTube three times today searching for videos of Surefire’s booth at shot show. I know there are members of CPF there. Why was it not their first stop?? What kind of flashaholic are they?? LOL Hopefully there will be videos soon!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 22, 2019)

Also for the XR1:



> _A computer-style magnetic recharging port makes refueling the XR1’s integrated battery simple and convenient without requiring removal from the weapon. _​



I sure hope the light doesn't need some proprietary cable and charger. That will be the first thing lost when you travel from my experience.

Most small devices of the modern era seem to use the ubiquitous micro-USB connection for charging. If you lose a cable or charger you can buy or borrow one anywhere in the world. Remember how a few years ago every cell phone needed its own charger?


----------



## Tachead (Jan 22, 2019)

Yeah, I am pretty sure this won't sell well. It's like Surefire is trying to compete with the toys that Olight makes. They should stick to making actual tools imo and leave the airsoft toys to the offshore companies.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 22, 2019)

SureFire is announcing a Stiletto Pro sealed rechargeable aluminum body light to compliment the plastic, uh I mean polymer, Stiletto. The Stiletto Pro puts out 1000 lumens.

Also, to accompany the rechargeable XR1 WeaponLight, the XR2 will have a Class IIIa (< 5mw) red or green laser in the same small package.

The new XH55 is similar to the XH35 handgun holster light with a red or green Class IIIa laser.

An XC2-IRC will update the XC2 WeaponLight with a Class I infra-red laser for use with NVG's.

A 1500 lumen dual-fuel Fury Intellibeam is added to the lineup.

As always, one question will be how long is the Surefire lifetime warranty on these sealed rechargeable lights?


----------



## Tachead (Jan 22, 2019)

The first one guys! 

https://youtu.be/eleaeyPvuVA


----------



## Nephron44 (Jan 22, 2019)

I sure hope there are more handhelds than just variants of the Stiletto and Fury DF...


----------



## Tachead (Jan 22, 2019)

Nephron44 said:


> I sure hope there are more handhelds than just variants of the Stiletto and Fury DF...



I agree. It's like SF started making good lights again and now are going off on another garbage tangent. And, just when we thought they were getting back to their roots😔.

Hopefully there will be some new E-Series lights.


----------



## Modernflame (Jan 22, 2019)

I've been dying to try Intellibeam. Maybe this Fury will be the one I buy.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 22, 2019)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> SureFire is announcing a Stiletto Pro sealed rechargeable aluminum body light to compliment the plastic, uh I mean polymer, Stiletto. The Stiletto Pro puts out 1000 lumens.
> 
> Also, to accompany the rechargeable XR1 WeaponLight, the XR2 will have a Class IIIa (< 5mw) red or green laser in the same small package.
> 
> ...



Thank's for the info Vox👍.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 22, 2019)

Tachead said:


> Thank's for the info Vox.



You are welcome. :thumbsup:

On the replaceable rechargeable battery front SF is offering an 18650 with a micro-USB charging port on the battery itself. It's already on the surefire.com website. I don't see any of the new lights up on the site yet though.


----------



## Nephron44 (Jan 22, 2019)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> You are welcome. :thumbsup:
> 
> On the replaceable rechargeable battery front SF is offering an 18650 with a micro-USB charging port on the battery itself. It's already on the surefire.com website. I don't see any of the new lights up on the site yet though.



Too bad Streamlight beat them to it  I’m still hoping to see some EDCable innovation!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 23, 2019)

2019 is SureFire's 40th anniversary. Remember those 30th anniversary pen and light sets that originally went for a MSRP of $590 ?

https://www.surefire.com/outlet/surefire-30th-anniversary-collector-set.html

Will there be a commemorative set for the 40th SF anniversary?


----------



## Nephron44 (Jan 23, 2019)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> 2019 is SureFire's 40th anniversary. Remember those 30th anniversary pen and light sets that originally went for a MSRP of $590 ?
> 
> https://www.surefire.com/outlet/surefire-30th-anniversary-collector-set.html
> 
> Will there be a commemorative set for the 40th SF anniversary?



If there is, it will probably be pushing 700 or 800 *eye roll*

I love Surefire, but like Benchmade, they are getting crazy with their prices! *cough* Aviator *cough cough*


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 23, 2019)

Modernflame said:


> I've been dying to try Intellibeam. Maybe this Fury will be the one I buy.



The Surefire Fury IB DF is already up on B and H's site showing back-ordered. Several of the other new SF lights including the XVL2 are listed there as well.



Tachead said:


> Hopefully there will be some new E-Series lights.




I'd sure like to be surprised by some SF SHOT announcements this year as well. In years past SF would announce 'concept lights' with lots of bells and whistles like a four-way tailcap button or programmability through a computer dongle. Many of these lights never made it into production.

The lights I'm hearing about this year seem to be mostly evolutionary refinements of earlier designs.

I guess you could call the aluminum body on the Stiletto Pro an innovation for a sealed 'disposable' flashlight.​


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 23, 2019)

A military.com video posted today with Andrew from SureFire at the booth.

https://www.facebook.com/Militarydotcom/videos/616102102158520/

The XVL2 and Stiletto Pro lights are discussed along with a handgun sound suppressor.

The MSRP of the XVL2 is given as $1350, the Stiletto Pro "under $200".


----------



## Nephron44 (Jan 23, 2019)

So far, from what I’ve seen between bloggers/vloggers and Surefire themselves, I am incredibly disappointed in what is being released at shot show from them :/


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 23, 2019)

He say $1350! On my.


----------



## Zamp (Jan 23, 2019)

New catalog is up: http://www.joshgarnerdesign.com/surefire-catalog-2019

Something weird: the EDCL2-T was listed as 24,000 candela with 450m beam distance (which would be 50kcd) before but now its 11,000 candela...quite the downgrade.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 23, 2019)

Zamp said:


> New catalog is up: http://www.joshgarnerdesign.com/surefire-catalog-2019



Beautiful catalog as usual.

But Josh might want to proofread his own site:



> I was the Art Director, Designer and Illustrator for SuerFire’s 2019 - 40th Anniversary Catalog



Just kidding, very nice work Josh! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 24, 2019)

Very very bad catalog very disappointed.

Am 100% they lost the game in flashlight world just like apple with iPhone...


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 24, 2019)

Daniel_sk said:


> For me it doesn't make sense to have rechargeable non-replaceable batteries in gun lights. The battery will sit unused unless you are shooting every day at night and it will loose capacity over time (even if you are not using it at all). I should be able to put a fresh battery any time and not wait until it charges (and of course you can use replaceable rechargeable batteries). I think SF had to use non-standard rechargeable batteries due to the small space they have to work with. But I would probably rather sacrifices some lumens and small dimensions and have a CR123A (or 2)...


Perhaps the reason is to ensure there's always a battery in the weaponlight when a loud noise wakes you up at 3am. Personally I'm of the belief that, if you don't have the mental acuity to load your gun in the middle of the night (and check the weaponlight battery as well), then you shouldn't be carrying it down the hallway in the dark as you check what made that loud noise, but...Surefire sells products to people who want to buy them.



Chadder said:


> I have been on YouTube three times today searching for videos of Surefire’s booth at shot show. I know there are members of CPF there. Why was it not their first stop?? What kind of flashaholic are they?? LOL Hopefully there will be videos soon!


Surefire doesn't make flashlights for flashaholics. If anything we're a thorn in their side because we keep taking apart their tools, modifying them, borrowing bits and pieces of their good ideas, and making our own. As such, Surefire's booth might not be the shiniest thing in the convention center.



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> SureFire is announcing a Stiletto Pro sealed rechargeable aluminum body light to compliment the plastic, uh I mean polymer, Stiletto. The Stiletto Pro puts out 1000 lumens.


There's nothing wrong with fiber-reinforced plastic. It's strong, rigid, non-sparking, doesn't show mild wear, and doesn't require lubrication like metal parts do.



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> In years past SF would announce 'concept lights' with lots of bells and whistles like a four-way tailcap button or programmability through a computer dongle. Many of these lights never made it into production.


I'm guessing they've decided to offload the cost of R&D to the foreign companies who used to copy Surefire's designs. Maybe Surefire has decided to wait and see which ideas are popular and then introduce their own Tonka-Tough versions of those popular ideas.


----------



## nimdabew (Jan 24, 2019)

Daniel_sk said:


> For me it doesn't make sense to have rechargeable non-replaceable batteries in gun lights. The battery will sit unused unless you are shooting every day at night and it will loose capacity over time (even if you are not using it at all). I should be able to put a fresh battery any time and not wait until it charges (and of course you can use replaceable rechargeable batteries). I think SF had to use non-standard rechargeable batteries due to the small space they have to work with. But I would probably rather sacrifices some lumens and small dimensions and have a CR123A (or 2)...



Agreed. It is why I bought a TLR-7 instead of gimmick weapon lights. I never really forgave SF after the whole XC1 debacle.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 24, 2019)

A review of the new lights from Steve at the Surefire booth:


https://youtu.be/mcTDRFghv44


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2019)

https://youtu.be/05fdgIgdAdY

https://youtu.be/mcTDRFghv44


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 24, 2019)

So far, the only new SureFire handheld lights seem to be the Fury Intellibeam and the Stiletto Pro. :thinking:


----------



## tab665 (Jan 24, 2019)

am i the only one yearning for a return of the M series lights? maybe next year


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2019)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> So far, the only new SureFire handheld lights seem to be the Fury Intellibeam and the Stiletto Pro. :thinking:


Yep, I am pretty sure that is it for this year🙁.

Hopefully we will see new E-Series lights next year. It's weird because I can't imagine they sell anywhere near as much of the gimmicky crap like the Guardian and Stiletto. But, maybe the current E-Series models are still selling well so they focused else where this year.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 24, 2019)

Tachead said:


> It's weird because I can't imagine they sell anywhere near as much of the gimmicky crap like the Guardian and Stiletto. But, maybe the current E-Series models are still selling well so they focused else where this year.



From the '40 Years of Innovation' spread on page 9 of the 2019 SF catalog linked above: '2018 - Stiletto represents the future of tactical hand-held illumination tools'.

Somebody needs to leak SureFire a copy of that 2019 catalog so they can post it on their own website.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2019)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> From the '40 Years of Innovation' spread on page 9 of the 2019 SF catalog linked above: '2018 - Stiletto represents the future of tactical hand-held illumination tools'.
> 
> Somebody needs to leak Surefire a copy of that 2019 catalog so they can post it on their own website.



Well, if that's the future of SF's tactical handheld illumination tools then I am not so sure SF has a future. Most of the top low light tactics schools are training with the EDCL1/2-T, Tactician, or D3FT when it comes to SF handhelds. I bet if asked they would strongly disagree that the Stiletto is the future of "tactical handheld illumination tools" lol. I bet tens of thousands of professional users around the world would disagree too depending on usage(it's probably hard to find a place to charge your Stiletto in the middle of a fire fight in Kandahar lol).

Yes, it's pretty funny that it is listed on other sites already but, not their own😂.


----------



## Dave D (Jan 24, 2019)

I'd like to have seen SF announcing an affordable dedicated Duty light.

For instance a G2X LE or even a G3X LE with 800 lumens, twist head for low (like the Tactician), triple press for Strobe (like the R1 Lawman) and make it Dual Fuel (like the Peacekeeper).

They could even push the boat out and fuel the G2X LE with a 21700 5000mAh battery.

It does seem that SF are bringing up the rear instead of leading from the front.


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil (Jan 24, 2019)

Unlikely that a AAA would fare well delivering 600 lumens in the XR1, thus required an unconventional battery to maintain the small footprint customers wanted. As far as larger CR123 WML... that's another customer base Surefire serves with their X3 and X4 series. For those who wish to sacrifice lumens to maintain the conventional AAA power source... the X1B. 

Adding the XR1 to the ultra-compact WML line makes sense.


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 24, 2019)

Idk. That Stiletto doesn’t look like a edc light to me. Looks huge!


----------



## Nephron44 (Jan 24, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> Idk. That Stiletto doesn’t look like a edc light to me. Looks huge!



I don’t personally like the Stiletto, but it is actually a pretty adequate size for EDC.


----------



## Modernflame (Jan 24, 2019)

Nephron44 said:


> I don’t personally like the Stiletto, but it is actually a pretty adequate size for EDC.



It may be a bit thinner than a typical round flashlight, but it takes up your whole pocket. I can't get past it. That, and it's disposable, being a sealed unit. Others may like it, but I don't get it.


----------



## sledhead (Jan 24, 2019)

Nephron44 said:


> I don’t personally like the Stiletto, but it is actually a pretty adequate size for EDC.



I've been using the Stilleto everyday for a month now. It is a great size, fits the hand perfect, beam is stellar, clip is perfect, (not to tight, not too loose), fits in the pocket fine, easy to program, although mine has found a home with L/M/H.....the battery life is stellar and charges quickly if needed. The momentary switch is very handy and easy to use. Tint is pleasant, not green at all. I have a funny feeling it is a great seller. I know I'll be grabbing the PRO version when it comes out.
The non-replaceable battery is not a factor for me....I don't have that phobia. :devil:


----------



## Bogie (Jan 24, 2019)

Disappointed no exciting handhelds guess I’m buying a Fury DFT


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 26, 2019)

For our francophones, a video review of the Stiletto and Stiletto Pro:

https://youtu.be/B_dQyu_vvJw


----------



## marinemaster (Jan 27, 2019)

1xAA already Surefire with the MaxVision reflector
Been waiting for 10 years !!!

And please don’t make crazy lumens spacing like 5 and 500 lumens only levels

5 and 50 and 200 lumens

We civilians need a light too

Thank you.


----------



## GoVegan (Jan 28, 2019)

Haha I remember you crying out for this so many times over the years.
Since Dec I was counting the days to Shot Show and really looking forward to what Surefire would release and I was so sure that they'd release the AA backup of a similar AA EDCable light. and I knew you'd go crazy for it. Sadly they seem to be more interested in disposable lights with integrated batteries over the last couple of years.
Their sales are getting killed by Streamlight and their Protac range.

BTW I don't see them doing a medium mode, not for a tactical light with a tailswitch. I do agree that a 200 lumen max would be more than enough light for most, I was even pretty happy with my 70 lumen Protac 1xAA a few years back.




marinemaster said:


> 1xAA already Surefire with the MaxVision reflector
> Been waiting for 10 years !!!
> 
> And please don’t make crazy lumens spacing like 5 and 500 lumens only levels
> ...


----------



## Qship1996 (Jan 28, 2019)

Surefire announced Fury intellibeam at show, yet still not available,month after month they push the availability date forward {beginning to wonder if they will ever fix the quality issues plaguing it},now I hear March.18650 USB battery,same B.S., announced and shown on website as available for $16, yet not ready for actually purchasing.


----------



## marinemaster (Jan 28, 2019)

I know they have the electronics for it to do it, because they have the Titan 1xAAA. Is the same voltage.
I love my 1xAAA Titan [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]
The form factor and beam on Titan 1xAAA is awesome !!!
I would be perfectly happy with a twisty 1xAA just like the 1xAAA and a clip. No need to have a push button.
And keep the price under $70 please.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Jan 29, 2019)

marinemaster said:


> I would be perfectly happy with a twisty 1xAA just like the 1xAAA and a clip. No need to have a push button.
> And keep the price under $70 please.


And the AA light would be even better if it is named E1L-AA, an Outdoorsman 1xAA light with 5 and 50 lumens. A single AA light does not need hundreds of lumens....


----------



## Nephron44 (Jan 29, 2019)

marinemaster said:


> I would be perfectly happy with a twisty 1xAA just like the 1xAAA and a clip. No need to have a push button.
> And keep the price under $70 please.



Maratac makes one exactly like this.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 29, 2019)

Tachead said:


> Well, if that's the future of SF's tactical handheld illumination tools then I am not so sure SF has a future. Most of the top low light tactics schools are training with the EDCL1/2-T, Tactician, or D3FT when it comes to SF handhelds. I bet if asked they would strongly disagree that the Stiletto is the future of "tactical handheld illumination tools" lol. I bet tens of thousands of professional users around the world would disagree too depending on usage(it's probably hard to find a place to charge your Stiletto in the middle of a fire fight in Kandahar lol).



In my experience a micro-USB cell charger is a lot easier to find than a CR123A battery in most of the world. Even in a remote Asian village someone will have a cable and a vehicle outlet charger.

I'm also surprised that Surefire has never really made many handheld AA lights. I've got an odd E2L AA DSS that I picked up from the online Surefire Outlet Store last year. It's single mode with a 200 lumen emitter. Was this the end of the line for Surefire handheld AA lights? This light appears to be a variant of the M600 AA DSS Scout weaponlight. And no, it's not for sale at this time, though I've had some generous offers. 

Are the aluminum parts on the Stiletto and Stiletto Pro CNC milled or molded like the plastic parts? Both lights seem to have bolts in the case that may allow disassembly for repair or battery change.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 29, 2019)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> In my experience a micro-USB cell charger is a lot easier to find than a CR123A battery in most of the world. Even in a remote Asian village someone will have a cable and a vehicle outlet charger.
> 
> I'm also surprised that Surefire has never really made many handheld AA lights. I've got an odd E2L AA DSS that I picked up from the online Surefire Outlet Store last year. It's single mode with a 200 lumen emitter. Was this the end of the line for Surefire handheld AA lights? This light appears to be a variant of the M600 AA DSS Scout weaponlight. And no, it's not for sale at this time, though I've had some generous offers.
> 
> Are the aluminum parts on the Stiletto and Stiletto Pro CNC milled or molded like the plastic parts? Both lights seem to have bolts in the case that may allow disassembly for repair or battery change.



That doesn't do you much good if you are somewhere without power. Not to mention you have to have hours to charge it. Then, there is the fact that no device like this can ever be as reliable as a battery and a simple mechanical switch(more complicated equals more things to go wrong). Also, throw field repair out the window with a light like this. In addition, expect a couple of hundred dollar brick in a couple of years when the battery wears out or fails(unless you can find a compatible cell and mod it or SF is going to offer a rebuild service as they only warranty cells for 2 years). Then, there is self discharge to worry about with a design like this... will it turn on when it has been sitting for weeks and you really need it? Will it turn on when it was left in your vehicle in - 35C overnight? 

I could go on but, I think you get my point. Imo lights like the Stiletto will/should never become the future for tactical lighting. Having the option to run both primaries and rechargeables will always be a better option then being bound to a built in battery. This holds true with any product, not just tactical flashlights, imo.


----------



## marinemaster (Jan 29, 2019)

Nephron44 said:


> Maratac makes one exactly like this.



Thanks for the pointer.
For $50 I am expecting a clip that attaches to the body with two screws. The snap clip in the picture does not inspire confidence.


----------



## Nephron44 (Jan 29, 2019)

marinemaster said:


> Thanks for the pointer.
> For $50 I am expecting a clip that attaches to the body with two screws. The snap clip in the picture does not inspire confidence.



I don’t have a maratac, but I have plenty of Streamlights with snap clips, and I have never had one come off unintentionally.


----------



## marinemaster (Jan 29, 2019)

Ok ill check it out, thanks.


----------



## Lurveleven (Jan 30, 2019)

They now make a DF scout light (M600DF) so why is there no handheld DF E-series light?


----------



## Tachead (Jan 30, 2019)

Lurveleven said:


> They now make a DF scout light (M600DF) so why is there no handheld DF E-series light?


Probably because the body has to be larger to fit an 18mm cell(with proper wall thickness) making it a bit fuggly with the regular E-sized tailcap. Not so bad on a Scout light but, the whole point of E-Series flashlights is giving you a smaller slimmer light then their larger C&M bretheren. The Fury DFT is the light if you want Duel Fuel.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 30, 2019)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Somebody needs to leak SureFire a copy of that 2019 catalog so they can post it on their own website.



Looks like the 2019 SF catalog is now officially posted online:

https://www.surefire.com/media/wysiwyg/main_site_pdfs/surefire-2019-catalog.pdf


----------



## Tachead (Jan 30, 2019)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Looks like the 2019 SF catalog is now officially posted online:
> 
> https://www.surefire.com/media/wysiwyg/main_site_pdfs/surefire-2019-catalog.pdf


It's about time lol.


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 30, 2019)

Boy. Not much to get excited about imo. God I miss the old Surefire days😭


----------



## Nephron44 (Jan 30, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> Boy. Not much to get excited about imo. God I miss the old Surefire days[emoji24]



No kidding, if anything, I’m clutching my wallet even tighter after seeing that catalog...boring


----------



## Tachead (Jan 30, 2019)

I agree. 

At least we still have some nice E-lights though. I'm loving the EDCL1-T and M2T-MV so far. Hopefully we see some more handheld updates(particularly E-Series)next year.


----------



## tonywalker23 (Jan 30, 2019)

This was supposed to be a reply to an above post about if SF made a single AA outdoorsman.....

I would LOVE to have a light like this. My biggest light regret was when I gave away a Surefire e1l with a kx1b head. had a two way clip on it and a gitd oring on the indention in the head and a f04 diffuser. boy I miss that thing.


----------



## Nephron44 (Jan 30, 2019)

Tachead said:


> I agree.
> 
> At least we still have some nice E-lights though. I'm loving the EDCL1-T and M2T-MV so far. Hopefully we see some more handheld updates(particularly E-Series)next year.



If the Tactician was bezel down, I would like it. As is, though, it doesn’t suit my needs.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 11, 2019)

A review of SureFire's SHOT Show 2019 new products presentation:

https://surefire.news/shot-show-2019-surefire-debuts-new-products-new-presence/


----------



## Qship1996 (Feb 11, 2019)

A real shame they cant seem to actually get the Fury Intellibeam to market,as delay after delay due to reliable issues seems to be unsolvable at this point.


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Feb 14, 2019)

marinemaster said:


> I know they have the electronics for it to do it, because they have the Titan 1xAAA. Is the same voltage.
> I love my 1xAAA Titan [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]
> The form factor and beam on Titan 1xAAA is awesome !!!
> I would be perfectly happy with a twisty 1xAA just like the 1xAAA and a clip. No need to have a push button.
> And keep the price under $70 please.


Yes, I like my Titan also and I really like the Titan Plus even more.


----------



## mebiuspower (Feb 17, 2019)

Qship1996 said:


> A real shame they cant seem to actually get the Fury Intellibeam to market,as delay after delay due to reliable issues seems to be unsolvable at this point.



They're (finally) shipping. I should get mine by Thursday/Friday this week if I'm lucky.


----------



## caelyx (Feb 17, 2019)

mebiuspower said:


> They're (finally) shipping. I should get mine by Thursday/Friday this week if I'm lucky.



Any suggestions about where they’re in stock?


----------



## mebiuspower (Feb 17, 2019)

caelyx said:


> Any suggestions about where they’re in stock?



No clue but US dealers who placed back-orders (SKU was in the SF price list for well over 1+ year) should get it sooner.


----------



## mebiuspower (Feb 21, 2019)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BuKIvHGnvB3/


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 22, 2019)

caelyx said:


> Any suggestions about where they’re in stock?



B&H shows the light with an expected availability of a couple of days. The picture in the listing is of the old 600 lumen Intellibeam Fury but the rest of the specs are for the new Fury IB-DF model.


----------



## caelyx (Feb 22, 2019)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> B&H shows the light with an expected availability of a couple of days.


Thanks!


----------



## teak (Feb 25, 2019)

I havent said anything on this years new releases from SF as I believe SF isnt producing anything worth a damn like they used to. Last new SF I bought was the EDCL1. I carry it everyday but im not thrilled about it like I was with past models. I wasnt surprised about this years release. The stilleto makes me laugh. SF is Really disappointing these days.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 25, 2019)

Yep Surefire is NOT. Surefire anymore. It’s sad 😞


----------



## Tachead (Feb 25, 2019)

I don't like some of their new offerings either but, they still make some nice lights imo. You would be hard pressed to find a better WML(Scout or M300 Series) and their E-Series handhelds are still great imo. I just wish they would make more of those models or similar and less plastic and gimmicky crap.


----------



## teak (Feb 25, 2019)

This is true. I do believe thier weapon light line up is still the best offered. Guess they have that going for them atleast.


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 25, 2019)

They still make good functional lights but is all tactical now and majority is above 500 lumens. The only other options is 5 lumens. Two extremes, none works for me. Outside of that is the new polymer sealed battery stuff which they give only one year warranty. 
I moved years ago to Streamlight and Zebralight.


----------



## Dave D (Feb 26, 2019)

I passed on my suggestions to SF for a Duty Light and their response was that the 'Stiletto' would meet my requirements!!!!


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 27, 2019)

I used to sit and read through there catalog for hours planning on buying this and that and thinking what and how I would use them. NOW there is just nothing that excites me. Nothing. no outdoors lights. No hunting lights. The magic is just gone 😭😭 everything they make seems to be designed for tactical use.if they wanted to make money bring back the old style E series!


----------



## mebiuspower (Mar 4, 2019)

https://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/fury-intellibeam-dual-fuel-led-flashlight.html


----------



## marinemaster (Mar 4, 2019)

I read the description on Surefire site. Pretty much is an automated way of getting the lumens.
But how would I know what is what ? I can find out but I would have to spend $220 to buy the light.
Can you clue us in how many lumens at what distance ? Etc ? I would need to test it first and see how it works.
Totally guessing the further the target is the more lumens.
What if I am in the woods ? What if i am in the garage ? What if i am in the attic ? What if i am hunting ? What if....how does it work in a multitude of scenarios ? 
I really need to try it before i commit to spending $220


----------



## Daniel_sk (Mar 8, 2019)

There is a sensor in the reflector that captures the backscattered light. So if you shine on something very close, it will pick up a lot of light being reflected back and it will throttle down the output. And if you shine something far off then no light will reflect back and it will have maximum output. You can always override it with two clicks to go full output.


----------



## Slumber (Mar 8, 2019)

With the Intellibeam, basically, it always looks bright. If you want low mode, this is not the light for that. It's better to think of it as a single mode light that dims almost imperceptibly at really close distances (think less than 10ft).


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 21, 2019)

Let's see which of the vaporware models actually gets released.


----------



## akula88 (Aug 20, 2019)

Tachead said:


> Probably because the body has to be larger to fit an 18mm cell(with proper wall thickness) making it a bit fuggly with the regular E-sized tailcap. Not so bad on a Scout light but, the whole point of E-Series flashlights is giving you a smaller slimmer light then their larger C&M bretheren. The Fury DFT is the light if you want Duel Fuel.



Has anyone tried to test -- if the new M600DFT head could/would fit on the handheld P2X/Fury/Fury DFT body?


----------



## sledhead (Jan 12, 2020)

Any guesses on this year folks?


----------



## wicky998 (Jan 12, 2020)

sledhead said:


> Any guesses on this year folks?


hopefully more momentary/twist for constant [emoji1696]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonywalker23 (Jan 12, 2020)

I’d love a single AA pocket edc light. Something like the single cr123 outdoorsman in size.


----------



## wicky998 (Jan 12, 2020)

tonywalker23 said:


> I’d love a single AA pocket edc light. Something like the single cr123 outdoorsman in size.


+1 if they could use 14500s

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NH Lumens (Jan 13, 2020)

Meanwhile, I updated an old incandescent Z2 Combat Light and a 6P with an EDC+ Plus drop-in (560 lumens, estimated 18,000 candela) and am digging both of them. The 6P also got a new Z58 tailcap I had laying around. Got to love these classic Surefires!


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 13, 2020)

You see now those are surefires. Can’t get into there new stuff.


----------



## ampdude (Jan 13, 2020)

tonywalker23 said:


> I’d love a single AA pocket edc light. Something like the single cr123 outdoorsman in size.



Try an E2e. One cell is almost too small to EDC or hold properly. And the one cell LED Outdoorsman was a bit top heavy for front pocket carry. E2e is the perfect size and balance.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 13, 2020)

NH Lumens-That Z2 is a beauty! 

I'd love to see an AA light this year also, I'd even like a re-issue of one or several of theit classic incandescents...


----------



## ampdude (Jan 13, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> You see now those are surefires. Can’t get into there new stuff.



What are you saying, you don't want a crappy looking watch that doubles as a flashlight or some polymer squeeze light with a lame tint and a proprietary rechargeable battery?


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 13, 2020)

Lol nope! I want the good old classics brought back. My Z2’s and C2 are my favorites.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Jan 14, 2020)

scout24 said:


> I'd love to see an AA light this year also, I'd even like a re-issue of one or several of theit classic incandescents...


I was hoping for a long time for a E1L-AA but than the E2L-AA and all other outdoorsman lights were discontinued. That I knew there will be no updated 2xAA light nor a 1xAA light from Surefire 

In 2019 I bought exactly 0 Surefire lights.... :shakehead I like their lights. But in 2019 there was noting that was interesting for me. And I do not think 2020 will be better.


----------



## Mr. LED (Jan 14, 2020)

That’s the thing... in 2020 I’m still buying OLD Surefire


----------



## Tachead (Jan 14, 2020)

Mr. LED said:


> That’s the thing... in 2020 I’m still buying OLD Surefire


Me too but, there still are some nice new models. I am pretty happy with both my EDCL-1T & Tactician. Hopefully we see more lights like them(and old SF) and less like the Stiletto and other weird models. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tachead (Jan 14, 2020)

scout24 said:


> NH Lumens-That Z2 is a beauty!
> 
> I'd love to see an AA light this year also, I'd even like a re-issue of one or several of theit classic incandescents...


Sure is eh...drool

I have always wanted one of those. Did they ever make it in Natural HAIII like the C2? 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## cp2315 (Jan 14, 2020)

I like surefire in general. But the old lights are especially attractive to me. 
Every time I see NIB 6P on Ebay, I feel like buying one more to stock.


----------



## Bogie (Jan 14, 2020)

Only “new” SF I bought in 2019 was a DF Fury everything else was old 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 14, 2020)

Double A's would be something that would pique my interest. 

And hopefully not something designed to fight the lumen wars thing and feels like an electric glove after 45 seconds. Double A 3P please……


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 14, 2020)

Couldn’t of said it better myself! Give me a nice SF AA with modest output and nice long runtime. Not 300 lumens for 30 minutes


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 14, 2020)

Eh, if they don't I still have my Peli 2350 and 2360 lights programmed to start at about the same output as a G2x Pro.


----------



## WDR65 (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm always eager to see what they bring out. Like many of you I wish for new and innovative plus durable and reliable like they've made in the past. I hate that the line of rotary level selection lights like the U2 have been discontinued. I think that was one of the best UI's ever made and had really hoped to see it in an E series. 

I still think they've made some good ones in the past few years. The EDCL series, while lacking in high output runtime is still what I grab at night when I leave home. I keep a YG Aviator in my hiking pack for long runtime and as backup to my UM2. I also have been pleased with the newer Titan series and keep the A model around my neck most of the time.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 15, 2020)

I'd like to see SureFire go back to more practical applications. 

Perhaps a nitrolon Titan. (Not the Extreme Titan but 125 lumens). A modern 1x123 U2. No need for 650 lumens until it over heats, but 400 max, sustained with a dial that takes it from a nice 5 or 10 to max with a series of positive points in between. 

Incans are done. As much as some of us appreciate the light bulb positives, their days are done for large companies like SureFire. But it would be nice to see more lego ability like EDCL-2T parts interchange with a Fury. Gas pedal'd Fury or max vision 2T for example. It may be too much to ask but P60 sized engines to swap around various lights. 

How about a C2 shaping? A simple Elzetta Bones approach with a C2 body? Max output of 600 is plenty there. One can dream anyway.


----------



## GoVegan (Jan 16, 2020)

Add me to the hoping for single AA light. I can see them maybe releasing a E1B-AA with a High/Low of 180/5 lumens.

However I think I might even prefer a single mode 180 lumen AA (with in an Eneloop Pro). I could also see them releasing this at the request of the State Department's Diplomatic Security Service (DSS), as Surefire previously leased the M600AA-DSS Scout Light (2AA) at the DSS's request, and they used to purchase hundreds of the Streamlight Protac 1AA (70 lumens) for all their courses.

Surefire even released a E2LAA DSS (2AA, single mode 200 lumens) a couple of years ago, guess who for? Hint is in the name.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 18, 2020)

GoVegan said:


> Surefire even released a E2LAA DSS (2AA, single mode 200 lumens) a couple of years ago, guess who for? Hint is in the name.



Wow, I've got one of those lights, had no idea what the DSS stood for. It's got the old greenish legacy SF beam and the Z68 tailcap.

More about my DSS in this thread:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?444691-SureFire-E2LAA-DSS-Outdoorsman-200-Lumens


----------



## ampdude (Jan 18, 2020)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Wow, I've got one of those lights, had no idea what the DSS stood for. It's got the old greenish legacy SF beam and the Z68 tailcap.
> 
> More about my DSS in this thread:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?444691-SureFire-E2LAA-DSS-Outdoorsman-200-Lumens



The Z68 is normally black. Did yours come with a nat HA version of the switch? Or tan? The picture on the website just shows a regular 2AA Outdoorsman with a Z57 clicky.

I did some more looking and see the DSS were all made in black. Answered my own question! Funny I'd never heard of that model before.


----------



## WDR65 (Jan 21, 2020)

GoVegan said:


> Add me to the hoping for single AA light. I can see them maybe releasing a E1B-AA with a High/Low of 180/5 lumens.
> 
> However I think I might even prefer a single mode 180 lumen AA (with in an Eneloop Pro). I could also see them releasing this at the request of the State Department's Diplomatic Security Service (DSS), as Surefire previously leased the M600AA-DSS Scout Light (2AA) at the DSS's request, and they used to purchase hundreds of the Streamlight Protac 1AA (70 lumens) for all their courses.
> 
> Surefire even released a E2LAA DSS (2AA, single mode 200 lumens) a couple of years ago, guess who for? Hint is in the name.



That's cool to finally know what they were made for. I always wondered the why on the DSS. I never considered a government agency.


----------



## DayofReckoning (Jan 21, 2020)

The Surefire lineup has gotten to a point where the only lights I am truly interested in are one's using the Dual Stage aka Gas Pedal switch.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 23, 2020)

Hopefully someone posts updates of the SF booth this year...

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## caelyx (Jan 23, 2020)

Found a couple of updates now up on YouTube, eg https://youtu.be/i6DBkvZHWhE

Looks like there’s no new handheld lights from them for the show, just the Stiletto Pro they announced a little while ago.


----------



## wicky998 (Jan 23, 2020)

Got an email about a new scout light.. 

Looks pretty good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckeng (Jan 23, 2020)

I just wish they would do a g2x pro in 18650. They never will because they have to sell their cr123s but I can dream. I want more hours of use built in so they can compete with everybody else. I love them because of the reliability and I love the durability of the polymer cases but they just can’t perform with the big guys.


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 24, 2020)

I want them to redo some of there classic lights. AZ3 Z2. Stuff like that. Just the host. Will do the rest😁


----------



## DayofReckoning (Jan 24, 2020)

I want a proper replacement for the original A2 aviator. A 2 cell light with two stage tailcap, and a flood beam combined with a tight center beam for throw.

I don't see it happening anytime soon :sigh:


----------



## Tachead (Jan 25, 2020)

caelyx said:


> Found a couple of updates now up on YouTube, eg https://youtu.be/i6DBkvZHWhE
> 
> Looks like there’s no new handheld lights from them for the show, just the Stiletto Pro they announced a little while ago.


Bummer[emoji17]

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 25, 2020)

God! They are coming out with a usb charging 18650. That’s it? Really? Man I miss old surefire😞


----------



## Tachead (Jan 26, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> God! They are coming out with a usb charging 18650. That’s it? Really? Man I miss old surefire[emoji20]


No, that's been out for a while(they have had it at my local store for a while now). I too miss the old SF. Sometimes I think their company would make a ton more money if they just went back to making their old stuff from the 90's[emoji23]. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998 (Jan 26, 2020)

Tachead said:


> No, that's been out for a while(they have had it at my local store for a while now). I too miss the old SF. Sometimes I think their company would make a ton more money if they just went back to making their old stuff from the 90's[emoji23].
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk



My local shop has the 18650s as well tg. They the one of the only ones that work in the new fury dfs.

If they could just take the 90s style back with todays tech . They’d sell out in minutes on this forum alone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. LED (Jan 26, 2020)

When an industry is stuck in a rut, they re-release old stuff revamped to look like new. Movies, cars, everything.

If only Surefire knew that if they keep producing the old 6P, C2, M6, M3, LX2 and others, they’d be still selling a lot. My favorite lights are all old, I have nothing of the new ones. The newest I got is a G2X and 6PX, but the good 320 lumen version (from 2013), not the bad 600 lumen ones...


----------



## wicky998 (Jan 26, 2020)

They should have a rep here on the forum 

They need to listen to their consumer base 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Jan 26, 2020)

Mr. LED said:


> When an industry is stuck in a rut, they re-release old stuff revamped to look like new. Movies, cars, everything.
> 
> If only Surefire knew that if they keep producing the old 6P, C2, M6, M3, LX2 and others, they’d be still selling a lot. My favorite lights are all old, I have nothing of the new ones. The newest I got is a G2X and 6PX, but the good 320 lumen version (from 2013), not the bad 600 lumen ones...



Have to agree 100%, my fav lights(out of all manufacturer's, not just SF) are 6p,c2,m2,z2 and the E's. The former will never ever grow old, the ability to swap p60's for todays tech , keeping the classic awesome design, with a modern engine. None of the new lights(surefire or) come close for me. Also the love of natural HA just grows


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 26, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> They should have a rep here on the forum
> 
> They need to listen to their consumer base



I think a couple of SureFire reps have logged on here in years past but their participation was short-lived.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 26, 2020)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I think a couple of SureFire reps have logged on here in years past but their participation was short-lived.



I'm not surprised. It doesn't feel like they're particularly concerned with individual illumination anymore. And they're drifting towards fixed, almost proprietary models over the old modular capabilities of the P60.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 27, 2020)

SureFire's 2020 catalog is posted online. Nothing much new on the flashlight side that I see:

https://www.surefire.com/catalogs

Not sure how to display the pages in adult size on a high res screen. Is there a .pdf online somewhere to download perhaps?

Back to basics with military and LEO contract gear it appears.

At least in the past there were vaporware 'concept lights' that often never made it to production.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Feb 29, 2020)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Is there a .pdf online somewhere to download perhaps?


https://www.flipsnack.com/SureFireLLC/surefire-2020-catalog/download-pdf.html

or the download Button on top of the online viewable catalog. The donload link is then the url I posted.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 29, 2020)

WarriorOfLight said:


> https://www.flipsnack.com/SureFireLLC/surefire-2020-catalog/download-pdf.html
> 
> or the download Button on top of the online viewable catalog. The donload link is then the url I posted.



Thanks! :thumbsup: I don't get a download button in the U.S. with Edge or Chrome browsers but that URL you posted is exactly what I was looking for.

Here is the URL as a clickable link:

https://www.flipsnack.com/SureFireLLC/surefire-2020-catalog/download-pdf.html


----------

